# Slow down after a heavy load

## kamracik

I have a problem with heavy load, while i'm compiling something or playing games etc. After sometime under heavy load my laptop became choppy and almost freezes but after a while its back to normal behavior of heavy loaded. I dont know when that start happening but its annoying, i cant listen music while emerging :/

Already i try diffrent kernel configurations diffrent kernels and genkernel to have sure that all nessesery moduls are loded but with no luck

----------

## alex.blackbit

look at dmesg. maybe your cpu gets hot and the speed is throttled because of that.

the reason may be a dirty heatsink or a malfunctioning fan.

----------

## IQgryn

How much ram and swap space do you have?

----------

## kamracik

dmesg are clean none of a such message.

ram 512mb 

swap 1gb

but swap in most cases is not in use

----------

## IQgryn

It sounds like you're running out of ram, and the running slow is when you start using swap.  The next time it gets choppy, check your ram/swap usage with free.  If you've run out of ram, then that's probably the issue.  If not, it's probably a thermal issue, like alex mentioned.  Make sure thermal checks are enabled in your kernel so you'll get the messages (it's under Processor Type and Features->Machine Check Exception).

----------

## kamracik

i have in kernel Machine Check Exception but nothing in dmesg. What about RAM under load and under slow down its the same:

Under slow down:

```
# free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:           493        487          5          0          9         86

-/+ buffers/cache:        392        101

Swap:         1027        277        749
```

After slow down (when back to normal behavior under load):

```
# free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:           493        486          7          0          9         84

-/+ buffers/cache:        392        101

Swap:         1027        277        749
```

so there are no big diffrence. Strange behavior is that when i close application which coses the slow down (example game) slow down doesnt dissappere. When i look at htop is show that another application uses so much ram and cpu. That application looks like its choose randomly, one time its firefox another is java etc. but after some time everything back to normal.

Some time ago thing like that was not happening. Dont know what coses it.

----------

## IQgryn

I agree that they don't look much different, but it still sounds like (the wrong) things are being pushed out to swap.  Can you post a sample of top's output during and before/after a slowdown?  Both a %CPU-sorted and a VIRT-sorted would help.

----------

## kamracik

hmm.. how take a snapshot of top??

and silly question is that can be a domaged disk?? maybe its just o harware problem, is that possible??

----------

## IQgryn

A hardware problem should show up in dmesg, so I doubt it's that.

To get a snapshot of top, you can either use ksnapshot, gimp, or some other program to take a screen shot, or you can run and quit top, then copy and past the output from the console.

----------

## kamracik

Here are what happen when i play in powermanga for few moments:

when normal play powermanga:

```
Tasks:  96 total,   6 running,  90 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu(s): 96.3%us,  2.7%sy,  0.0%ni,  0.0%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  1.0%si,  0.0%st

Mem:    505636k total,   499144k used,     6492k free,     5488k buffers

Swap:  1052248k total,   215832k used,   836416k free,    72696k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND           

16880 root      25   0 41648  29m 3004 R 84.7  6.0   0:10.02 powermanga         

11664 root      14  -1  446m  89m 3684 S 11.3 18.1  83:35.53 X                  

15691 root      15   0 37008  20m 7544 S  2.3  4.2  51:28.57 skype              

28084 root      15   0  278m 145m  26m S  1.3 29.5  16:45.20 firefox-bin        

11749 root      15   0  182m  51m 3584 S  0.3 10.4  92:32.16 gkrellm2           

    1 root      15   0  1564  448  424 S  0.0  0.1   0:01.83 init               

    2 root      RT   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 migration/0        

    3 root      34  19     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.13 ksoftirqd/0        

    4 root      RT   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 watchdog/0         

    5 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:05.71 events/0           

    6 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.01 khelper            

    7 root      20  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kthread            

   45 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:01.83 kblockd/0          

   46 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:40.77 kacpid             

  178 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.01 kseriod            

  201 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:08.31 kswapd0            

  202 root      16  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 aio/0
```

when slown down comes:

```
Tasks:  92 total,  10 running,  82 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu(s): 84.2%us, 12.3%sy,  0.0%ni,  0.0%id,  0.0%wa,  1.3%hi,  2.2%si,  0.0%st

Mem:    505636k total,   499728k used,     5908k free,     2356k buffers

Swap:  1052248k total,   217144k used,   835104k free,    57632k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND    

11749 root      16   0  182m  57m 3644 R 19.3 11.7  92:06.07 gkrellm2   

28084 root      16   0  282m 149m  26m R 18.7 30.3  16:24.44 firefox-bin   

16703 root      25   0 42048  30m 3144 R 18.4  6.1   5:12.57 powermanga   

11462 root      16   0  6680 3464 2720 R 18.0  0.7  48:02.95 mpd        

11664 root      14  -1  444m  90m 3684 S  8.9 18.3  83:13.79 X   

11461 root      15   0  6948 3672 3292 S  7.0  0.7  37:04.14 mpd   

 9713 root      15   0  5132 3792 1660 S  3.8  0.7   0:31.73 python   

 9714 root      16   0  7780 4308 2180 R  2.5  0.9   0:39.33 adesklets   

16767 root      15   0  2216 1100  840 R  2.5  0.2   0:00.69 top   

 9716 root      15   0  8860 5056 2460 R  0.6  1.0   0:00.56 adesklets   

10689 root      16   0  1788  544  524 S  0.3  0.1   0:34.50 hald-addon-stor   

10789 root      15   0  7564 1692  548 S  0.3  0.3   0:53.85 mpd   

    1 root      15   0  1564  448  424 S  0.0  0.1   0:01.83 init   

    2 root      RT   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 migration/0   

    3 root      34  19     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.13 ksoftirqd/0   

    4 root      RT   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 watchdog/0   

    5 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:05.68 events/0
```

and until slow down but after close powermanga:

```
top - 10:48:58 up 3 days, 19:53,  6 users,  load average: 7.79, 3.50, 1.52

Tasks:  91 total,   8 running,  83 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu(s): 68.9%us, 21.1%sy,  0.0%ni,  0.0%id,  0.0%wa,  6.2%hi,  3.7%si,  0.0%st

Mem:    505636k total,   457616k used,    48020k free,     3444k buffers

Swap:  1052248k total,   211564k used,   840684k free,    58168k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND   

28084 root      15   0  282m 149m  26m S 26.9 30.3  16:34.71 firefox-bin   

11749 root      16   0  182m  54m 3644 R 22.5 11.0  92:26.27 gkrellm2   

11664 root      14  -1  445m  88m 3432 S 13.2 18.0  83:27.71 X   

11461 root      15   0  6948 3672 3292 S  6.3  0.7  37:10.29 mpd   

 9713 root      15   0  5132 3792 1660 R  5.5  0.7   0:36.16 python   

 9714 root      16   0  7780 4312 2180 R  3.8  0.9   0:42.62 adesklets   

15691 root      15   0 37008  20m 7756 S  3.0  4.2  51:26.38 skype   

16817 root      15   0  2212 1100  840 R  2.7  0.2   0:00.48 top   

10012 root      15   0  4128 2376 1440 S  1.6  0.5   0:00.55 aterm   

11462 root      22   0  6680 3464 2720 R  1.6  0.7  48:06.21 mpd   

16797 root      18   0  3744 2268 1252 R  1.6  0.4   0:02.79 bash   

 9716 root      15   0  8860 5056 2460 R  0.8  1.0   0:00.80 adesklets   

10789 root      15   0  7564 1692  548 S  0.3  0.3   0:53.97 mpd   

    1 root      15   0  1564  448  424 S  0.0  0.1   0:01.83 init   

    2 root      RT   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 migration/0   

    3 root      34  19     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.13 ksoftirqd/0   

    4 root      RT   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 watchdog/0
```

as you see under slowdown strange things happen with other application :/

----------

## fikiz

20% CPU for an application like gkrellm2 is definitively too high. There's something going wrong.

try closing gkrellm, firefox and mpd while you play powermanga. It seems to me they are stealing cpu cycles.

moreover, check the instant swap activity (top doesn't show this):

```
# vmstat 2

procs -----------memory---------- ---swap-- -----io---- --system-- ----cpu----

 r  b   swpd   free   buff  cache   si   so    bi    bo   in    cs us sy id wa

 1  0 330508 187588  84952 5234300    5    6     8     0    2     6  4  1 93  2

 1  0 330508 187216  85000 5234772    0    0   144   114 1799  2132 26  1 70  2

 1  0 330508 186844  85156 5235656    0    0     0   634 1736  2369 25  1 73  1
```

the columns si/so under --swap-- are your friends.

----------

## kamracik

ok here its the output from vmstat, when my laptop was slowdown after closed application which caused that slowdown:

```
# vmstat 2

procs -----------memory---------- ---swap-- -----io---- -system-- ----cpu----

 r  b   swpd   free   buff  cache   si   so    bi    bo   in   cs us sy id wa

 0  0    744  52244  13940 124120    0    0    47    25  251  584 12  3 79  6

 5  1    744  52244  13952 124116    0    0     0     4  183  457 51 12 34  2

 2  0    744  52244  13952 124128    0    0     0     2  186  380 44  9 47  0

 4  0    744  52244  13952 124128    0    0     0     0  182  440 50 12 38  0

 7  0    744  52244  13964 124116    0    0     0     6  183  365 80  8 12  0

 6  0    744  52244  13964 124128    0    0     0     0  187  416 88  9  3  0

 4  0    744  52132  13964 124128    0    0     0     0  185  493 64 12 24  0

 4  0    744  52132  13976 124128    0    0     0    20  184  587 87 13  0  0

 3  0    744  52132  13976 124128    0    0     0     0  185  546 85 14  1  0

 5  0    744  52132  13992 124112    0    0     0     8  181  679 85 15  0  0

 5  0    744  52132  13992 124128    0    0     0     0  182  789 85 15  0  0

 5  0    744  52164  13992 124128    0    0     0     0  182  610 85 15  0  0

 4  0    744  52164  14032 124128    0    0     0    20  181  677 76 24  0  0

 8  0    744  52196  14032 124128    0    0     0     0  180  510 88 12  0  0

 8  1    744  52196  14076 124124    0    0     0     2  185  375 91  9  0  0

 8  0    744  52228  14076 124128    0    0     0    28  185  568 85 15  0  0

 4  0    744  52228  14076 124128    0    0     0     0  182  635 82 18  0  0

 3  0    744  52244  14116 124128    0    0     0    20  181  627 80 20  0  0

 2  0    744  52244  14116 124128    0    0     0     0  183  620 80 20  0  0

 3  0    744  52244  14116 124128    0    0     0     0  179  655 86 14  0  0

 7  0    744  52244  14156 124128    0    0     0    20  182  651 80 20  0  0

procs -----------memory---------- ---swap-- -----io---- -system-- ----cpu----

 r  b   swpd   free   buff  cache   si   so    bi    bo   in   cs us sy id wa

 6  0    744  52244  14156 124128    0    0     0     0  181  626 85 15  0  0

 5  0    744  52120  14196 124128    0    0     0    20  182  461 53 10 30  6

 4  0    744  52008  14196 124128    0    0     0     0  185  614 77 10 13  0

 2  0    744  52008  14196 124128    0    0     0     0  181  566 90 10  0  0

 1  0    744  52008  14208 124116    0    0     0    10  185  448 57 13 29  0

 3  0    744  52008  14208 124128    0    0     0     0  179  469  0  1 99  0

 2  1    744  52040  14224 124112    0    0     0     8  178  478  0  0 89 10

 2  0    744  52040  14224 124128    0    0     0    18  185  478  1  1 90  7

 4  0    744  52072  14224 124128    0    0     0     0  180  470  1  0 99  0

 3  0    744  52072  14240 124152    0    0     0    10  184  480  1  0 90  9

 1  0    744  52104  14240 124128    0    0     0     0  181  467  1  0 99  0

 2  0    744  52104  14240 124128    0    0     0     0  184  464  1  0 99  0

 3  0    744  52120  14252 124128    0    0     0     6  185  474  1  0 89  9

 2  0    744  52120  14252 124128    0    0     0     0  183  472  0  0 99  0

 1  0    744  52120  14264 124116    0    0     0     6  183  482  0  1 89  9

```

----------

## IQgryn

That vmstat thing is a neat trick.  I think if you ran 

```
vmstat 2 > vmstat-log
```

 before starting the game, and kept it running until the slowdown left, you might be able to figure out if it was swapping or just CPU usage that was the problem.

----------

